# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Është e vërtetë që femrat tërhiqen shumë pas makinave të bukura?!

## brooklyn2007

Nje pyetje e thjeshte kjo. Nese po, cila marke e makinave?!

----------


## FierAkja143

brooklyn2007 fillimisht te vlersoj shume per guximin qe more dhe e hape kte tem tek votimet nevend te humorit.

cadillac escalade e zeze me xhama te zinj meshin te bardh dhe portable dvd player 9" brenda  :perqeshje:  pse kishe ndermend te blije makine per te gjetur femer ti? lol

Ca jan kto pyetje aman.  Femrat sot kemi makinat tona sna intereson shume ca ka nje mashkull.  Vetem nqs do te vesh ne shqipri te gjesh ndo nje fshatare te humbur se ato sikur terhiqen pak nga makinat e shtrenjta mesa kam degjuar.

----------


## brooklyn2007

:buzeqeshje:  Une nuk bej diskriminim ne sondazhe. Opinionin mund ta japin te tera llojet e femrave. Qe nga fshataret e qytetaret e deri tek .............. Me nje fjale te tera llojet  :shkelje syri: 

""""pse kishe ndermend te blije makine per te gjetur femer ti? lol"""

Si dihet, vera po vjen  :ngerdheshje: 

P.S. Meshkujt mund te japin opinione gjithashtu

----------


## FierAkja143

> Si dihet, vera po vjen



Pse pa makine te shtrenjt nuk je i zoti te gjesh femer ti?  Ne rast te till jo makina, po as aroplan ste shpeton.

megjithate suksese  :perqeshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Pse pa makine te shtrenjt nuk je i zoti te gjesh femer ti?  Ne rast te till jo makina, po as aroplan ste shpeton.
> 
> megjithate suksese


Fierake, une nuk thashe qe pa makine nuk gjen femer. Nje makine e bukur te ben me terheqes ne syte e femrave?!. Kjo ishte pyetja. Dhe s'me duket dhe pa llogjik kjo gje sepse edhe nje rrobe e bukur te ben terheqes, edhe nje parfum i mire, edhe etj etj. Pra ketu nuk po pyetet per aftesite personale oratorike te nje njeriu por per paraqitjen e  jashtme te tij  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

brooklyn pra dhe un tu pergjigja qe jo makina e bukur nuk e ben me terheqes ne syt e mi nje mashkull.  

Makina e mire thjesht e ben nje mashkull te duket i pasur.  Shume femra terhiqen nga siguria financiale kshu qe do ta kesh me te leht ti besh pershtypje shumices femrave (nqs ato lloj femrash qe terhiqen nga leku te interesojn).

----------


## land

e jo.nuk eshte e vertete,qe femrat terhiqen pas makinave te bukura(nuk dua te pergjithesoj).

----------


## Diesel Industry

si stha nje po mor jahu..... s'doli njera materialiste ne forum  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## geezer

*mendoj qe po ,*
*ne mercedes veqanerisht*

----------


## Clauss

mendoj se eshte ceshtje paktike; ja provojeni njehere ne ndonje autobianchi psh.

----------


## bebushja

Kam makinen time ,me pelqen qe cdo gje ta kem timen,,,,,,,,,ctu bej taksave qe riten perdite ,kete pyetje do doja te te beja une: Si do veje halli i taksave te makinave tani qe taksat po klasifikohen ne baze te markes se tyre????????? po kjo ja vlen te diskutohet.

----------


## Apollyon

> si stha nje po mor jahu..... s'doli njera materialiste ne forum


Harrove ti qe je ne forum!!

Thuaj ndonjeres qe ke nje Makine Sportive, etj etj etj.. shife do te ngjitet si m..jalti pas kepuce.

Thuaj qe ske makine, do te beje block edhe ne forum, sdo kete deshire te lexoje me postimet e tua. lol

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Nuk ka njerri që nuk tërhiqet nga makinat e bukura. Asyeja pse femrat tërhiqen më shumë është se drejtuesi i makinës është mashkull e po gjuan për femra  :buzeqeshje:  Nëse do ishin femra do ndodhte e kundërta. 


Ps. ashtu siç tërhiqemi ne meshkujt nga bukuria e femrave, ashtu tërhiqen edhe femrat nga bukuria e makinave  :perqeshje:

----------


## Daniel Maker

> brooklyn2007 fillimisht te vlersoj shume per guximin qe more
> Ca jan kto pyetje aman.  Femrat sot kemi makinat tona sna intereson shume ca ka nje mashkull.  Vetem nqs do te vesh ne shqipri te gjesh ndo nje fshatare


kshu qe me ty me ardh me gomar ose me mercedes sprishka pun..kush eshte ajo femer qe nuk i shkelqen syu me e pa te vetin me nje makin qysh duhet?aman moj ku jan kto femra qe nuk shohin portafolin?
puna eshte sic thua me posht qe duhet ti cun qe ke makinen te kuptosh nqofse ajo femer ka vetem interes per ty ose mund te flasesh per dashuri se jan dy gjera qe nuk shkojn bashk!
un per vete kam nje bmw dhe fejumja ime as do me dit..zemra eshte zemer dhe nuk blehet me kto gjera!

----------


## Apollyon

Nje pyetje per Fieraken!!

Nese un do ecja rruges me kte makine, ty sdo te bente pershtypje, drejt?

----------


## alda09

Po me ka terhequr makina e shume madje,por kjo nuk do te thote qe jam lidhur per makinen.

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

_Ka femra qe vleresojne shume makinen po ka edhe te tjera qe vleresojne virtytet e tjera te nje djali.Pastaj nje femer e cila terhiqet nga makina zere se eshte lidhur me makinen edhe jo me shoferin ose pronarin_

----------


## YaSmiN

Nga makina po.Por jo se do vleresoja nje njeri qe ka nje makine te bukur.Makina eshte per shume njerez akoma me shume per djemt terheqese por me pak se vajzat.

----------


## Diesel Industry

> Harrove ti qe je ne forum!!
> 
> Thuaj ndonjeres qe ke nje Makine Sportive, etj etj etj.. shife do te ngjitet si m..jalti pas kepuce.
> 
> Thuaj qe ske makine, do te beje block edhe ne forum, sdo kete deshire te lexoje me postimet e tua. lol


Ashtuuu???? Po ce s'thua ti...
Vajza , kam nje Alfa Romeo Brera! Sotto a chi tocca!!!   :perqeshje: :P :perqeshje:

----------


## Nyx

Jan shtuar aq shume makinat e "bukura" saqe nuk me ben me pershtypje, dhe koken e kthej vetem kur jam duke kaluar rrugen, se mos vjen ndonje "student driver" e me palos kshu si pa dashje :ngerdheshje: 
Imagjino ju goca tani te behet ky sondazhi per djemte, kur nje goce te jet me nje makine si ajo me poshte, jo koken qe e kthejne, po mos na i vihen makines nga pas me vrap :uahaha:

----------

